# Phalaenopsis bellina variegated leaves



## bigleaf (Sep 21, 2014)

Phalaenopsis bellina variegated leaves


----------



## 17andgrowing (Sep 21, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## PaphMadMan (Sep 21, 2014)

Beautiful. That looks like an unstable pattern. I hope it persists for you.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 21, 2014)

1500 yen!


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 21, 2014)

How unusual is that!


----------



## Migrant13 (Sep 21, 2014)

Beautiful and unique.


----------

